#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Μηχανολογικά, ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Excel - Υπολογισμός ενεργειακού κόστους θέρμανσης

## thermoidravliki

*18/11/2014*Διόρθωση σχόλιου καρτέλα (Λέβητας πετρελαίου) κελί (G23) κατωτέρα θερμογόνος δύναμη πετρελαίου.*10.10.2022 - Ver. 7.00*Άμεση εισαγωγή κόστους €/Kwh στις καρτέλες:
Αντλία θερμότητας - AC clima.
Ηλεκτρολέβητες.
Υπέρυθρη θέρμανση.
Λέβητας φυσικού αερίου.*22.10.2014 - Ver. 6.50*Εισαγωγή κελιού καρτέλα (Λέβητας πετρελαίου) κελί (E24). 
Ποσό επιδότησης (επιστροφής φόρου) πετρελαίου ¤. 
Για τον συνυπολογισμό στο κόστους θέρμανσης με λέβητα πετρελαίου.*10.09.2014 Ver. 6.01*Διόρθωση οδηγιών κύλισης, καρτέλες (Λέβητας πετρελαίου & Συγκεντρωτική) κελιά C31.
Διόρθωση κύλισης περιγραφής & οδηγιών, καρτέλες (Λέβητας πετρελαίου & Συγκεντρωτική) κελιά C32.*04.09.2014 - Ver. 6.00*
Αναπροσαρμογή  οικιακού τιμολόγιου  ΔΕΗ Γ1 & Γ1Ν στις νέες χρεώσεις. Με εφαρμογή  στις καταναλώσεις από  25.07.2014 &       1.2.2013.Διόρθωση οδηγιών κύλισης σε όλες τις καρτέλες κελί C31.Διόρθωση κύλισης περιγραφής & οδηγιών σε όλες τις καρτέλες κελί C32.Επιμέρους βελτιώσεις
* 12.05.2013* Διόρθωση!  Εισαγωγή στον συνυπολογισμό του Ειδικού Φόρου Κατανάλωσης ΕΦΚ  (Ν.  3336/05) και του Ειδικού Τέλους 5β€° (Ν.2093/92) στην καρτέλα ΔΕΗ (Τιμολόγιο Γ1).*21.02.2013*Ενημερώθηκε  με τις νέες τιμές ( KWh ΔΕΗ τιμολόγιο Γ1 & Γ1Ν) καρτέλα  (ΔΕΗ  (Τιμολόγιο Γ1) ). Με εφαρμογή στις καταναλώσεις από 1.2.2013*12.01.2013*
Δυνατότητα επιλογής. Συνυπολογισμού  απωλειών  (δικτύου μεταφοράς)  θέρμανσης, του εναλλακτικού μέσου με βάση  τον βαθμό  διαφοροποίησης της  εγκατάστασης του. Επιμέρους βελτιώσεις.
*08.11.2012*
Δυνατότητα  επιλογής στην καρτέλα του φυσικού αερίου για υπολογισμού  ενεργειακού   κόστους θέρμανσης με ( ΕΠΑ Αττικής ) ή ( ΕΠΑ Θεσσαλονίκης).Μείωση  ( COP ) αντλίας θερμότητας ή A/C κλιματιστικού σε  λειτουργία νύχτας,   ζώνης μειωμένης χρέωσης στην καρτέλα (Αντλία  θερμότητας - AC clima).   Κατά προσέγγιση & αναλογικά σε σχέση με το (  COP ). Λόγω διαφοράς μέσης ημερήσιας & νυχτερινής θερμοκρασίας  περιβάλλοντος.Επιμέρους βελτιώσεις.
*14.10.2012*
Σημαντική αλλαγή στην τιμολόγηση του φυσικού αερίου σύμφωνα με την  νέα τιμολογιακή πολιτική ΕΠΑ Αττικής.Δυνατότητα επιλογής χρέωσης παγίου τριφασικής ή μονοφασικής παροχής στην καρτέλα  ΔΕΗ (Τιμολόγιο Γ1).Δυνατότητα  επιλογής επιμερισμού μόνο των πρόσθετων διάφορων τελών,   ημερήσιας  & νυχτερινής ζώνης μειωμένης χρέωσης, που επιβαρύνουν την   kw/h  στην καρτέλα ΔΕΗ (Τιμολόγιο Γ1).Διόρθωση στα πρόσθετα διάφορα τέλη, νύχτας και ζώνης μειωμένης χρέωσης στην καρτέλα  ΔΕΗ (Τιμολόγιο Γ1) .Αντιστοίχηση  ( COP ) αντλίας θερμότητας ή A/C κλιματιστικού σε   λειτουργία νύχτας,  ζώνης μειωμένης χρέωσης στην καρτέλα (Αντλία   θερμότητας - AC clima).Επιμέρους διορθώσεις  - βελτιώσεις.
*30.09.2012*
Διόρθωση (Ωφέλιμη ισχύς από καύση πετρελαίου) στις καρτέλες (Λέβητας     φυσικού αερίου, Λέβητας πέλλετ,  Λέβητας ξύλου, Ενεργειακές εστίες  β€“      κελιά C19).Διόρθωση περιγραφής (Μέση τιμή ¤ / λίτρου  πετρελαίου), (Σύνολο  δαπάνης   πετρελαίου θέρμανσης) στην καρτέλα   (Συγκεντρωτική β€“ κελιά A1, D2).Διόρθωση σχολίου (Ώρες λειτουργίας θέρμανσης ημερησίως) σε όλες τις καρτέλες   (κελιά Α21).
*22.10.2014 - Ver. 6.50*Εισαγωγή κελιού καρτέλα (Λέβητας πετρελαίου) κελί (E24).

----------

